# white things hanging out from my fish



## ferix (Dec 6, 2010)

hello,

I am looking for the answer what is attached to my ram and how to treat this.

I upladed pictures so hopefully that will help in explaining.


Many thnaks for your help


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

anchor worms.

de-los from fishyfarmacy.com

Anchor Worm (Lernaea)


----------



## ferix (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, thank you very much for that, I just bought something to treat from my local pet shop. They did not know what's de-los here.

However I am wondering now how those worms got into my fish tank in the first place,

those rams I bought about 1 month ago so is it possible that I got them with the worms>? 
or is it food contamination, I feed them mostly with frozen bloodworms from known national fish food manufacturer and flakes so I thought it's rather safe.

where did it come from? anyone, please?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Any new plants?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I read up on anchor worms a bit because I was a little concerned about this - where did it come from? Turns out there had to have been a preinfected fish, and the fish that have these hanging off of them? They have already been infecting your other fish, to the tune of egg sacks holding 500 eggs every two weeks producing free swimming larvae that will probably have infected all your other fish. So you need to remove the adult worms (carefully, with tweezers) and treat their wounds (which will heal slowly, so you need to guard against secondary infections) (I'm so sorry) check out this link. It seems this tank owner had some success. 

GPASI : Anchor Worms


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Food can bring it in, as well as new fish and new plants.

id get a QT tank set up and start plucking them out and healing the fish in clean fresh water.


----------



## ferix (Dec 6, 2010)

just to let you know, I pulled those worms with tweezers. Dont know how to be sure that I pulled everything out. I'm worried I could leave anchor inside.

Anyway after 24h it looks like we have first signs of fin rot although the water is really clean. 

I dropped some potassium permanganate to main fish tank just for precaution. 

pulling out those things was not easy. they seemed to be glued to the fish.

I'll keep you updated.


----------

